# Tess and Bishop playing fetch



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

The quality sucks.. it was a $100 camcorder from Walmart lol- and it's hard to throw a ball and record at the same time! Tess has a limp right now too- so she's not so fast as she normally is.. but they had fun!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

How cute! I love seeing them run together! Bishop is so serious about bringing that ball back and Tess is just so goofy and happy to be running!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's so funny. Tess has absolutely no interest in fetching but she shows Bishop the way every time! 

My dogs are about 100 times slower than that.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i just adore bishops face! he is so excited and happy!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Poor Bishop doesn't stand a chance of outrunning Tess so at least she plays fair and lets him get the ball every time. They are adorable!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, dogs that move!!! It's always fun to see dogs that enjoy playing like that. Your dogs are beautiful and so happy! 

I've tried. Shade is scared to death of things being thrown and acts like you are beating him, and Rocky just gives you this look and walks away. I need to borrow your dogs for a half hour and play with them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> Wow, dogs that move!!! It's always fun to see dogs that enjoy playing like that. Your dogs are beautiful and so happy!
> 
> I've tried. Shade is scared to death of things being thrown and acts like you are beating him, and Rocky just gives you this look and walks away. I need to borrow your dogs for a half hour and play with them.


I dont' have fetchers either. Rebel will do just because I ask him pretty please sometimes but he does it with a big sigh and his head hanging down so it's really not too fun.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It's so nice to have a house that is right beside a big park- for when I don't feel like going for a jog! Dogs technically aren't allowed.. but I make sure to clean up after them and have never been caught, lol. Except around school hours it's always deserted! :tape2:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Bishop LIVES for fetch, and Tess lives for running, wrestling and tug of war.. it works out! :wink:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> I dont' have fetchers either. Rebel will do just because I ask him pretty please sometimes but he does it with a big sigh and his head hanging down so it's really not too fun.


Yeah, like I could see Snorkels fetching!! Maybe if you threw a venison rib she'd chase after it, but there's no way it's ever coming back to you! 

And Rebel, well, I don't think dobermans are in the fetching category of breeds. Maybe if you threw Snorkels he might bring her back to you. :smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> Yeah, like I could see Snorkels fetching!! Maybe if you threw a venison rib she'd chase after it, but there's no way it's ever coming back to you!
> 
> And Rebel, well, I don't think dobermans are in the fetching category of breeds. Maybe if you threw Snorkels he might bring her back to you. :smile:


We'd be the life of the party at the dog park, wouldn't we?? 

I was always jealous of those people whose dogs loved to fetch and I felt kind of embarrassed, like I was lazy, that my dogs weren't out doing the same. Thus the attempts to get Rebel to fetch, which was almost MORE embarrassing.

But i love watching dogs like Tess and Bishop - just out there having a great time.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Willow and Tess have zero interest in it. Tess knows the command but unless I make her do it- nope. Bishop taught himself. I think most of the herding breeds have it kind of ingrained in them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Willow and Tess have zero interest in it. Tess knows the command but unless I make her do it- nope. Bishop taught himself. I think most of the herding breeds have it kind of ingrained in them.


yes and there was a fellow at our dog park with a Boston terrier that would fetch for HOURS. I mean, he would come at about 1pm and stay until six, just sitting on a bench throwing a tennis ball for her over and over and over.

I think Tess loves to play fetch - she just isn't crazy about the fetch part! But between the two of them it works out great.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Super cute!! 

Please be honest with me. What is it like to have dogs who are reliable off leash?:biggrin:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Neeko said:


> Super cute!!
> 
> Please be honest with me. What is it like to have dogs who are reliable off leash?:biggrin:


Seriously, I'd love to know this myself. If I threw something for any of my guys, they'd run to see if it was food, lose interest immediately and look around for a squirrel to chase. If none could be found they'd run away from me saying all the while, "I'm sorry, are you yelling something? I can't hear you. I'm too far away!"


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was going to say Tess wins every time but techincally Bishop is the winner. LOL

They are both so cute and happy but wow, Tess is a maniac. HAHAHA

She is SOOOO fast, incredible! Nice to see some off leash action.

I have two reliable dogs whom I walk off leash but one dog is not trustworthy. Do you take them anywhere else off leash?

Thanks for sharing, I don't think your $100 camcorder did bad. Does it have a zoom? Anything beats my phone...


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

They are soooo cute. You have one herder with the ball drive, and the sight hound that'll probably chase anything that moves! Perfect! I'm sure Bishop is her favorite target tho :heh:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> They are soooo cute. You have one herder with the ball drive, and the sight hound that'll probably chase anything that moves! Perfect! *I'm sure Bishop is her favorite target tho* :heh:


No.. that's this guy right here! :wink:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My other JRT, Heidi, lived to play fetch and taught herself. Lola will go after a ball the first time we throw it but once she sees what it is she just walks away. Your dogs looked like they were having a blast and I just love Tess!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I think that your camcorder does a good job.
It's great to see pups running and having a good time!


----------

